# Advanced Acrylics



## plantman3

I purchased and paid in full for an acrylic aquarium from John (owner) at Advanced Acrylics located in Jarupa valley California in February 2014. After waiting for fourteen months and dealing with Johns constant lies and excuses, I ordered a tank from another vendor. I requested my $6000.00 (as noted in my credit card statement) back from Advanced Acrylics. Although John texted me on numerous occasions promising to return my money, as of July first 2015, I have not received a penny of my refund. I contacted the BBB and the Riverside District Attorneys Office and filed a complaint. John has not responded to either of these organizations. This individual, who claims to be a legitimate businessman, has in reality, stolen my money. It is difficult to fathom how Advanced Acrylics is able to remain in business. I am a senior citizen who is living on a fixed income. The loss of this amount of money will have a significant impact on my quality of life. This posting is a warning to anyone contemplating doing business with Advanced Acrylics. "Caveat Emptor. Buyer Beware".


----------



## Jumbo Dwarf Gourami

That's horrible; I hope you get your money back and justice is served.


----------



## plantman3

*Beware of Advanced Acrylics*

This is my second post regarding Advanced Acrylics, which is located in Jurupa Valley California. I purchased and paid in full for a 240 acrylic aquarium from John, the owner, in 2/14. After waiting for 14 months for the aquarium, I purchased a tank from another vendor. I requested a refund from John, and he agreed to return my money. As of 7/10/15, I have not received a penny of my refund (over $3,000.00). Last week John actually lied to me (again) and stated that my refund check was "in the mail" and I would receive it this Friday (7/10). The check of course did not arrive. This individual, who claims to be a legitimate businessman literally robbed my money. I have no choice but to continue posting until I get my money back. This is a warning to anyone contemplating doing business with Advanced Acrylics. "Caveat Emptor", buyer beware.


----------

